# Nirvana live acoustic



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

never listened to their music before apart from the obvious ones

this is good


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

listen to lithium, now theres a tune :thumb:


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

the whole uplugged session is fantasic i love it


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

One of my all time fav band and my fav song


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magpie27 said:


> the whole uplugged session is fantasic i love it


The Korn one is amazing too....

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just playing it on Spotify.

Cheers.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Just playing it on Spotify.
> 
> Cheers.


Wait until you hear the one with the Japanese Taiko drums....

oooh and Robert Smith...ooh and Amy Lee

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> The Korn one is amazing too....
> 
> :thumb:


never knew you liked Korn! Freak on a leash with Amy Lee = :thumb: + :argie:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yup all of the unplugged thing is good. Well i like loads of there stuff actually 

Its been years since ive seen it but i seem to remember in one of the songs one of the the guys only has a pair of socks on and the cam keeps giving shots of it lol


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

just downloaded that album unplugged in New york, love it


----------

